# Calmers/Stroppy Mare supplements...



## Haflinger (5 April 2009)

Are there any calmers or supplement things available for stroppy mares? 

Not for a mareish mare as such (ie. grumpy/in season), but to just chill them out a bit if they are highly strung and make them less argumentative and more rideable?

The horse is on Top Spec Calmer atm. 

Thanks.
x


----------



## samstar (5 April 2009)

oh! waits for any replies


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 April 2009)

I tried D+H stroppy mare, pointless, saw no change.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 April 2009)

Oh and don't use that rescue remedy stuff, tried that once, and whether it was a coincidence or not, my horse became so overconfident that she became a bitch to catch


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (5 April 2009)

Check out the Global Herbs website _ i have used loads of their stuff (for me, dogs and horses) and they all do what they say on the tin. I know some people say they smell strong and their horses won't eat them but I (and several friends who use them) have never had any problems. My horses are both greedy and I always give them the top dose from the start - the other reason I like their stuff is that it works quickly (within days) not weeks and months like some. If you are not sure which to use/any questions give them a call - always very helpful.


----------



## fornema (5 April 2009)

I have the same issue im trying magnitude next week but stroppy mare from DH and global herbs both didnt change in fact DH made her worse


----------



## HairyHatMan (5 April 2009)

The only one that I've found helps my mare is Wendal's Moody Mare, not so much when she's on it, but if I run out I can tell the difference if that makes sense!


----------



## samstar (5 April 2009)

thumbs up on magnitude as I use that on my welsh d, didn't think about using it on my mare. Duh!!!


----------



## Cop-Pop (5 April 2009)

I've tried several different calmers and have finally settled on Equine America Magnatude.  Mare isn't hormonal as such - just a total cow.  Since she's been on this we have less arguements and she's much more chilled


----------



## Haflinger (5 April 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm thinking of trying the NAF Five Star Magic calmer and see if that helps, after reading some reviews on it.

Its not when she's in season thats the problem, its anything to help make her less spooky and tense, and try and stop her being so stroppy and awkward when she's being worked!


----------



## StinkiPinki (5 April 2009)

Theres been some really good results on my yard with Oestress, be wary of Global herbs stuff if you compete, as there are no ingredients listed anywhere on the pack/brochure, im very suspect..


----------



## samstar (5 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks for the suggestions 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm thinking of trying the NAF Five Star Magic calmer and see if that helps, after reading some reviews on it.

Its not when she's in season thats the problem, its anything to help make her less spooky and tense, and try and stop her being so stroppy and awkward when she's being worked! 

[/ QUOTE ]

tried naf magic on our spooky and tense boy and it did not work. Magnitude def did and alot cheaper


----------



## Haflinger (5 April 2009)

Fantastic, thank you


----------



## cokelly (5 April 2009)

My friend owns a VERY stroppy mare! She's in season atm which is making her even worse but NAF Five Star Magic Calmer is definetly helping her- so if your mare isn't too grumpy it should work wonders! Good luck!


----------



## kellyeaton (6 April 2009)

naf magic!


----------



## palomino_pony (6 April 2009)

Had the same issues as you - try Agnus Castus - brilliant stuff to take the edge off.

http://www.metabolichorse.co.uk/ (This company stock it)


----------



## checkmate1 (6 April 2009)

My Mare was on Oestress (NAF) however I could see no change, and as spring started to approach she turned into Satan's daughter, so I tried her on Nice and Easy calmer, and (Touched wood lots) so far she as reallly mellowed, seemed to take the edge off her. She is rising 5 though as is prob'ly going thorugh teenage strops anyway!


----------

